# High Point firearms



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I own some nice guns. Today I ran across these High Point 9mm and 40 cal. 
They were under $200. Anybody own one. The nice gentleman at Performance USA said they sell a lot of them and never have any complaints.
What do y'all think?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The carbines are a very good value. As for the pistols - they wouldn't be my preference, but they are better than a rock or a sharp stick...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

the C9 I believe it is called shoots great, always fires, never a problem, was just big and bulky for me. Has excellent reviews.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Two guys at work have em. Ive shot one md found it to be surprisingly accurate. One guy cracked something in his when using cheap reloads and It was replaced under their lifetime warranty. They will replace anything , even if it's your fault, even if you're the eleventh owner. I would say its a fun $250 toy.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Inexpensive guns that just work.....Not a status symbol
Great Warranty


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Hi-Points are an outstanding high value handgun for $170. They are ugly and have a horrible trigger pull, but they work rather well.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

from my experience, the carbines function great, the pistols work fine too, except one out of the 4 i had would fail to feed the last round (mag issue)

the ONLY major downfall is you get what you pay for,a POT METAL slide that is soft and not made to last "forever"

ive hit two hi points together lightly and they *DENTED *each other 

I value them at $80 (which is their wholesale cost for the *pistol *at least), not worth the $150 dealers want


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> Hi-Points are an outstanding high value handgun for $170. They are ugly and have a horrible trigger pull, but they work rather well.


I've never owned one but this is pretty much what I've heard from owners on other forums.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Like scubapro said, better then nuthing and it will keep the outlaw off of you.:thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Life time warranty,shoots good,cheap,whats not to like? I like mine.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Perdido Duct Cleaning said:


> I value them at $80 (which is their wholesale cost for the *pistol *at least), not worth the $150 dealers want



Got any ya want to sell at that price?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Also would like a 9MM and 45 at that price you quoted, where can we get them for that price? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

bobinbusan said:


> Like scubapro said, better then nuthing and it will keep the outlaw off of you.:thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Plus...when you run out of bullets, it makes a great club!


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Also would like a 9MM and 45 at that price you quoted, where can we get them for that price? :whistling: :whistling:

I saw these at Performance USA on Hwy 29 kind of across from Walmart. I think that the 9mm was $169 and the 40 cal was $189 (not 100% sure, but sure close)
I have also seen them at every Florida Gun Show out at the Fair Grounds.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I want one of the carbines for sure to go with my springfield 9mm...ya know just for the heck of it....


----------



## Hawk80 (Mar 21, 2012)

Vid says it all. Cheap but accurate and it works.


----------



## twodogsfym (Dec 22, 2008)

Makes a great "truck gun" where you wouldn't want to leave a 7-800 dollar pistol for any long period of time. They seem to always shoot, and are actually pretty accurate!


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

cantonmentmike said:


> I own some nice guns. Today I ran across these High Point 9mm and 40 cal. They were under $200. What do y'all think?


I took the liberty of editing your original post. Your answer lies within yourself, want you want and what you are willing to pay for.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a 995TS, (9mm carbine) and I love it. Besides a ton of targets, I dropped a 90 lb. meat hog with it last year. It's a shooter with any ammo, and with the TS stock, it comes with a lot of rail space. I clean and oil it when I'm done shooting, and check for issues (as I do with all of my guns), and it's been fine. I've had more expensive guns behave much worse.


----------

